# Monark bicycle train light insides / guts



## tanksalot (Feb 16, 2022)

This is a Monark Train light insides being the battery holder switch and bulb holder. The battery holder has some metal damage as shown but the metal seems very solid. The switch seems to work but is untested the wire is disconnected. This whole part has been painted silver except the switch. shipping is $10.00 in the USA . US shipping only . PayPal Friends and family preferred. Goods and services accepted . Please note : If paying by goods and services the shipping address must be the same as the shipping address on your PayPal account No Exceptions !


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2022)

$25.00


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 16, 2022)

catfish said:


> $25.00



Deal !


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 17, 2022)

SOLD?


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2022)

ninolecoast said:


> SOLD?



Yup. I got them.


----------

